# Line 6 DL4 MkII with Custom Mods



## music6000 (Mar 23, 2022)

Latest release from Line 6, this one has had the compulsory after sale Mods needed like it's previous version!!!


----------



## mdc (Mar 23, 2022)

The only compulsory after sale DL4 mod is to stick the stickers that tell you what the knobs do in between the footswitches.


----------

